
JUST EAT delivery robots - charlierm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36723089
======
charlierm
I can't see these surviving for long....

~~~
wckronholm
Not in Philly, at least.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/us/hitchhiking-robot-
safe-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/04/us/hitchhiking-robot-safe-in-
several-countries-meets-its-end-in-philadelphia.html)

